# Losing white colour at night??



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey All,

I've been noticing that some of my CRS loose a significant pigment of white in the morning. (before lights on)

They look milky white and transparent middles. I do not think this is an infection as some of my higher grade SSS remain bright white and solid all day long.

It seems to affect only 2 or 3 shrimp at a time. I have IAL and a airstone in 24x7. I read that lower quality CRS loose their colour on lights out. Is this true?

Could it be an infection?? Ill try to take a pic tonight.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's normal, an indication of lower quality. I posted it before that in Taiwan, some breeders would turn off the light (stage 1), then turn on the light (stage 2), the shrimps that stay in good colour in all stages command a high price. In Chinese they call it shrimp with "thick white". Genetics and environment both play a big role to achieve "thick white". If you line breed your CRS, you should consider this as a cull factor too and keep the best to breed.


----------

